# the wife wants DNP! Please help



## dbox2k6

Hey gals & gals

My wife has been banging on about her doing a cycle of DNP.

I have advised against it at least for now as she does zero training/cardio and diet is quite poor.

So now she is saying that she wants to start insanity dvd and adjust her diet and start DNP all at the same time. (same day)

My thinking is she would be much better off starting working out and changing her diet as i am sure she will get great benefits from this alone, right??

She wont listen and says that she WILL be doing this cycle and plans on starting it all on 15th of this month.

Now as i said she has done some serious reading up on this and is fully aware of dangers and side effects.

So, as she is going to do this anyway i would appreciate any help or advise anyone could give regarding diet, cardio etc etc.

she is 5'6", 11 1/2 stone, 35% bodyfat, 27yrs old. & stubborn as hell!

She is in bed right now so trying to remember everything she is planning on purchasing. Here is what i do remember.

d-hacks DNP 250mg caps

multivitamins

fish oil

electrlites

(i think she may be buying ephedrine caps aswell)

Any advice would be much appreciated, And I may even do a log for her.

(I think she plans on running this cycle for 5 weeks if she can handle the sides.)


----------



## Jbeach09

Just to say if she's really 35% bf then the first month at the very least would be rapid fat loss with or without the dnp, so it's better on saving it till later if she's going to use it for the cost; it's not ridiculously pricey but still worth saving to when it might be even remotely difficult to loose fat.

Honestly, I know males who've started off at 30-40%bf and lost 10lbs in 2 weeks just by cutting out the numerous chocolate bars/cakes/crisps during the day; he still had ridiculously large meals 3-4 times a day and was full and did no cardio at all. At that high bf% the weight literally falls off to start with.

I'd also be concerned with the 'dangers' of DNP running it at that bf. The most common/main side affects are sweating and lethargy. I imagine being overweight it's already a big chore to do things like walking up the stairs/housework/small amounts of cardiovascular activity, so if the DNP amplifies that it could be problematic. It's all dependent on the persons tolerance/dose of course, but I've heard of 8% 220lb bodybuilders on other forums running 500-750mg of the stuff and being practically bed-ridden. You mentioned she wanted to start an insanity dvd? I assume this is some sort of exercise/cardio activity from a dvd, so this would again be problematic. Just doing that alone she's likely to loose a lot of weight.

Lastly, and probably most importantly is the diet aspect. If, as you claim, your wife has a poor diet then here is what I believe will happen, and has happened to a mate of mine. She will run the DNP/Cardio routine and drop 30lbs in a month of hell, being miserable and 80% of the time bathing in a pool of sweat in bed. Then, because she has no foundation/proper diet, she will simply but back on at least another 30lbs in the following months due to rebounding; if the weight has come off easy then she'll simply revert back to her old ways of eating soon and pile back on the pounds, comforted in the knowledge that she can simply loose it again in a month with dnp. Thus, constant cycles of dnp -> eating till fat again -> dnp -> eating till fat again, will commence until she becomes tired by the constant tooing and throwing that she gives up and goes back to square 1.

Apologies if this sounds really negative etc, I just really think it's worth using a month to get the diet right and loosing the 'easy' lbs first. Think of it as a way of proving/justifying to yourself that you will actually diet on the dnp and then ultimately keep the weight off. Either on here or on bb.com I've seen a bloke use dnp then almost straight away use the cycle as an excuse to eat constant ****/only takeaways and chocolate in the knowledge that they won't gain weight; unfortunately they won't loose it either.

*Edit;* Also, give me time to find the sources for this, but I believe the entire reason DNP was banned originally in the US etc was due to bad reactions that occured 99% in women, such as foetal abnormalities and deaths, although it was never found out why. There seemed to be/seems to be a very different reaction in females


----------



## dbox2k6

Jbeach09 said:


> Just to say if she's really 35% bf then the first month at the very least would be rapid fat loss with or without the dnp, so it's better on saving it till later if she's going to use it for the cost; it's not ridiculously pricey but still worth saving to when it might be even remotely difficult to loose fat.
> 
> Honestly, I know males who've started off at 30-40%bf and lost 10lbs in 2 weeks just by cutting out the numerous chocolate bars/cakes/crisps during the day; he still had ridiculously large meals 3-4 times a day and was full and did no cardio at all. At that high bf% the weight literally falls off to start with.
> 
> I'd also be concerned with the 'dangers' of DNP running it at that bf. The most common/main side affects are sweating and lethargy. I imagine being overweight it's already a big chore to do things like walking up the stairs/housework/small amounts of cardiovascular activity, so if the DNP amplifies that it could be problematic. It's all dependent on the persons tolerance/dose of course, but I've heard of 8% 220lb bodybuilders on other forums running 500-750mg of the stuff and being practically bed-ridden. You mentioned she wanted to start an insanity dvd? I assume this is some sort of exercise/cardio activity from a dvd, so this would again be problematic. Just doing that alone she's likely to loose a lot of weight.
> 
> Lastly, and probably most importantly is the diet aspect. If, as you claim, your wife has a poor diet then here is what I believe will happen, and has happened to a mate of mine. She will run the DNP/Cardio routine and drop 30lbs in a month of hell, being miserable and 80% of the time bathing in a pool of sweat in bed. Then, because she has no foundation/proper diet, she will simply but back on at least another 30lbs in the following months due to rebounding; if the weight has come off easy then she'll simply revert back to her old ways of eating soon and pile back on the pounds, comforted in the knowledge that she can simply loose it again in a month with dnp. Thus, constant cycles of dnp -> eating till fat again -> dnp -> eating till fat again, will commence until she becomes tired by the constant tooing and throwing that she gives up and goes back to square 1.
> 
> Apologies if this sounds really negative etc, I just really think it's worth using a month to get the diet right and loosing the 'easy' lbs first. Think of it as a way of proving/justifying to yourself that you will actually diet on the dnp and then ultimately keep the weight off. Either on here or on bb.com I've seen a bloke use dnp then almost straight away use the cycle as an excuse to eat constant ****/only takeaways and chocolate in the knowledge that they won't gain weight; unfortunately they won't loose it either.
> 
> *Edit;* Also, give me time to find the sources for this, but I believe the entire reason DNP was banned originally in the US etc was due to bad reactions that occured 99% in women, such as foetal abnormalities and deaths, although it was never found out why. There seemed to be/seems to be a very different reaction in females


I agree with pretty much everything your saying to be honest, and will show her your post in the morning. Though she is stubborn as hell and set on doing this unfortunately.

Will let you know what she says  your comments appreciated tho


----------



## Patsy

Mate dnp at that bf and with zero training at all is just asking for problems, not only would i be showing her these posts id bee telling her straight its not happening for her own sake, plenty of female members here have great results with adjusting there diets and simple exercise, dont have to throw her in the deep but she needs to know theres no shortcuts in to losing weight unfortuntely for ANY of us 

Get her to flick through the female journals for some motivation but as for what she is suggesting she would be mad to even consider it mate


----------



## LOCUST

How has she found a source for it ? I know most can be found online but with such a serious drug I'd only concider from a trusted source.


----------



## Queenie

oh dear oh dear oh dear


----------



## lxm

Fatloss @ 35% BF would be very quick with diet alone never mind exercise... No offence but get her eating right and off her backside... the fats not stubborn, Im guessing its her that is.

Its worrying the amount of these threads lately, in no time DNP will be popping up more 'mainstream' and being used by the wrong candidates, little to no info or knowledge and its going to end up with diesaster stories and it being cracked down on!

im 18% bf and if I ever did consider it (which im not) wouldnt touch untill 12-14% and wanted right down low... at the high teens BF is still with the right diet and excersise shiftable.. never mind 30+% bf its just HARD WORK

When she looses the lbs with DNP firstly.. and then stops... her weightloss will stop.. because she has not crafted the eating and moving part... ? simply the chemical part.


----------



## 3752

the results on DNP are very good whan used correctly BUT if she has no base for training, cardio or diet then when she comes off DNP she will rebound back up over a few weeks this will happen, i have worked with many women and getting a base diet and training system in place is crucial put in a little HIIT cardio and she will drop weight straight away then and only then would i (if i was her partner) think about putting her on what is a very dangerous drug


----------



## C.Hill

Tell her to wake up and actually put some effort in to losing the fat the lazy sod lol. She'll only pile it back on when comes off.


----------



## Ballin

Having looked into DNP and came very close to procuring some I would advocate just a good diet and some green tea to get her going.

I know it's tough and having been a fat cnut in a past life I know how easy it is to try and take the easy path of shortcuts...but as I found it's habits and lifestyle choices that need to be addressed not just popping a pill and sweating it out I am afraid.

If you can't break the cycle of bad habits you will never win.


----------



## ausbuilt

dbox2k6 said:


> Hey gals & gals
> 
> My wife has been banging on about her doing a cycle of DNP.
> 
> I have advised against it at least for now as she does zero training/cardio and diet is quite poor.
> 
> So now she is saying that she wants to start insanity dvd and adjust her diet and start DNP all at the same time. (same day)
> 
> My thinking is she would be much better off starting working out and changing her diet as i am sure she will get great benefits from this alone, right??
> 
> She wont listen and says that she WILL be doing this cycle and plans on starting it all on 15th of this month.
> 
> Now as i said she has done some serious reading up on this and is fully aware of dangers and side effects.
> 
> So, as she is going to do this anyway i would appreciate any help or advise anyone could give regarding diet, cardio etc etc.
> 
> she is 5'6", 11 1/2 stone, 35% bodyfat, 27yrs old. & stubborn as hell!
> 
> She is in bed right now so trying to remember everything she is planning on purchasing. Here is what i do remember.
> 
> d-hacks DNP 250mg caps
> 
> multivitamins
> 
> fish oil
> 
> electrlites
> 
> (i think she may be buying ephedrine caps aswell)
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated, And I may even do a log for her.
> 
> (I think she plans on running this cycle for 5 weeks if she can handle the sides.)


to be realistic and fair, cardio is not really required.

Diet wise, it would help if she is on one, particularly where carbs are restricted as its the carbs that cause the "hot" feeling on DNP.

But your wife is not unusual, and the reality is not everyone can be bothered with training. So have a read of this Patent Application by a US doctor for the treatment of obesity:

http://www.afboard.com/library/DNP%20+%20T3%20(United%20States%20Patent%204,673,691).pdf

the treatment is alternating 250/125mg DNP per day, with 100mcg T3 ED,. until the goal weight is achieved (even a year) Now now take careful note of this paragraphs:

"...t has been discovered that the ingestion of dinitrophenol induces hypothyroidism. Athough it is not fully understood, it is believed that the normal thyroid gland produces both thyroxine (referred to herein as T4) and 3,5,3'-triiodothyronine (referred to herein as T3). However, approximately eighty percent of the serum T3 present in the body is produced by the extrathyroidal monodeiodination of T4 to T3. When dosages of dinitrophenol are taken, hypothyroidism is induced, not by a reduction in activity of the thyroid, but by a reduction of the rate of extrathyroidal conversion of T4 to T3. While both T4 and T3 are biologically active, T3 is much more active than T4. Thus, the reduction in serum T3 concentration induced by taking dinitrophenol substantially offsets the metabolic effect of the dinitrophenol. By analogy, the reduction in serum T3 concentration is similar to that observed in fasting patients. Typically, normal serum T3 concentration ranges from about 70 to about 200 ng/dl.

It has further been discovered that deficient serum T3 concentrations resulting from administration of dinitrophenol can be restored to normal concentrations by concurrently administering a thyroid hormone preparation therewith.

In practicing the method of this invention, dinitrophenol is administered to the patient. The metabolically active dinitrophenols suitable for use in the invention include 2,4-dinitrophenol and the salts thereof. By the term administration is meant any suitable manner of introducing the medication into the patient's body, including orally (p.o.) and topically. The preferred manner of administering dinitrophenol is orally, as in the form of a tablet or capsule.

The amount of dinitrophenol given should be sufficient so that the patient experiences increased body temperature. Preferably, the body temperature is elevated approximately 1.degree. F. The dose of dinitrophenol required to obtain this result varies from patient to patient, depending on factors such as, for example, weight, age, health, environmental conditions, physical activity, nutrition, and psychological state, but will normally be in the range of from about 60 to about 500 mg per day, or about 0.60 to about 5.0 mg/kg of body weight per day. Preferably, the dinitrophenol is administered in daily or alternating daily dosages, insuring that no cumulative effective results, such as excessive thermogenesis.

It is essential that the amount of dinitrophenol administered not exceed toxic doses. In a few patients, adverse reactions may occur at dosages of dinitrophenol which are not effective to elevate the body temperature, contraindications including any clinical state in which there is hypermetabolism, such as hyperthyroidism, ongoing infections, and pregnancy, and any other clinical conditions such as heart disease, chronic obstructive pulmonary disease, Addison's disease, liver disorders, or renal failure. Most are safely treated with suitable results from the aforementioned dosages.

Concurrently with the administering of the dinitrophenol, or shortly thereafter, a thyroid hormone preparation is administered to the patient. As used herein, the term thyroid hormone preparation includes any suitable preparation which restores the serum T3 concentration, including preparations containing 3,5,3'-triiodothyronine, thyroxine, derivatives thereof or combinations thereof. Preferably, the thyroid hormone preparation contains T3. Because of the varying potency of such preparations, dosages of thyroid harmone preparation are reported herein on a T3 equivalent basis.

The thyroid hormone preparation is administered in an amount sufficient to maintain the pretreatment serum T3 concentration in the patient, typically about 70-200 ng/dl in normal patients. Generally, f*rom about 25 to about 200 mcg T3 equivalent per day, or from about 0.3 to about 2.7 mcg T3 equivalent per kilogram of body weight per day*, is sufficient. Preferably, the thyroid hormone preparation is administered daily. In an especially preferred embodiment, the thyroid hormone preparation is administered orally with the dinitrophenol."

also note:

"...In an especially preferred embodiment, the patient is started on initially lower dosage rates of dinitrophenol, about 250 mg every other day, and thyroid hormone preparation, about 25-50 mcg/day on a T3 equivalent basis. After 2-12 weeks of this treatment, if no adverse reactions are noted, the dosage rates may be increased to about 250 mg dinitrophenol alternated daily with about 125 mg, i.e. 250 mg on even-numbered days and 125 mg on odd-numbered days, and to about 100 mcg/day thyroid hormone preparation on a T3 equivalent basis. When the weight goal of the patient is achieved, the administration of the dinitrophenol may be discontinued, and *the thyroid hormone preparation continued to maintain the patient's weight*. While *dietary control need not be strict, weight loss and weight maintenance are facilitated by moderate caloric intake of less than about 1800 calories per day, during and following treatment*."

Basically she needs to add T3 to her regime, eat no more than 1800cals (and my advice is, more protein, less carbs, minimal fats if possible). Exercise is entirely optional.

I would also say, I'd recommend she take an appetite suppressant like sibutramine (brand names reduce/reductil) to help stick to a diet/combat carb cravings.



lxm said:


> Fatloss @ 35% BF would be very quick with diet alone never mind exercise... No offence but get her eating right and off her backside... the fats not stubborn, Im guessing its her that is.
> 
> Its worrying the amount of these threads lately, in no time DNP will be popping up more 'mainstream' and being used by the wrong candidates, little to no info or knowledge and its going to end up with diesaster stories and it being cracked down on!
> 
> im 18% bf and if I ever did consider it (which im not) wouldnt touch untill 12-14% and wanted right down low... at the high teens BF is still with the right diet and excersise shiftable.. never mind 30+% bf its just HARD WORK
> 
> When she looses the lbs with DNP firstly.. and then stops... her weightloss will stop.. because she has not crafted the eating and moving part... ? simply the chemical part.


if you read the link above, treatment may not require much more than some calorie restriction to 1800 cals, and continued use of T3. Not ideal in my books, but the reality is, its not much point pushing someone to exercise, who clearly has no interest...its not realistic.



Pscarb said:


> the results on DNP are very good whan used correctly BUT if she has no base for training, cardio or diet then when she comes off DNP she will rebound back up over a few weeks this will happen, i have worked with many women and getting a base diet and training system in place is crucial put in a little HIIT cardio and she will drop weight straight away then and only then would i (if i was her partner) think about putting her on what is a very dangerous drug


you're right, and I think women have a tougher time sticking to a diet (many blame "cravings" during hormonal shift during periods) as well as the fact that oestrogen does preferentially retain fat. However, its realistic to acknowledge that many would like to lose fat with minimal to no effort (majority?) and are looking for a magic bullet...

DNP on the one hand can be dangerous at high doses (not becuase of "overheating" which people think, but from respiratory failure- the mitochondrian in the lungs are as effected as the mitochondria in the muscles- in effect breathing becomes laboured/impossible). However at 250mg/day, its safer than ECA, clen and other stimulants. The problem is people need to understand that more is not better (coming from me!!) when it comes to DNP... however overweight people who are lazy yet desperate may choose to ignore that reality....


----------



## lxm

I shed 4 stone with eating 1800cals per day for 6 months. zero exercise... Starting at 30% BF


----------



## 3752

ausbuilt said:


> you're right, and I think women have a tougher time sticking to a diet (many blame "cravings" during hormonal shift during periods) as well as the fact that oestrogen does preferentially retain fat. However, its realistic to acknowledge that many would like to lose fat with minimal to no effort (majority?) and are looking for a magic bullet...
> 
> DNP on the one hand can be dangerous at high doses (not becuase of "overheating" which people think, but from respiratory failure- the mitochondrian in the lungs are as effected as the mitochondria in the muscles- in effect breathing becomes laboured/impossible). However at 250mg/day, its safer than ECA, clen and other stimulants. The problem is people need to understand that more is not better (coming from me!!) when it comes to DNP... however overweight people who are lazy yet desperate may choose to ignore that reality....


i would like to see the data to support or give you the reasons to say DNP is safer than Clen and ECA......as for the more is not better this is true (you are not the only one to say this  ) i know your a huge advocate of DNP but i still stand by the point that no matter what she uses if she cannot be bothered to get a healthy lifestyle of Training, Cardio and diet then the DNP would be wasted in the long run as would Clen and ECA....you say cardio is not essential i disagree as i think cardio is essential to give a better starting point and to get her into the groove that dropping a pill will not achieve her goals and that she needs to get up and do something herself to rectify the issue.


----------



## dbox2k6

Thanks all for the advise, have sat her down to read through all this....... and she wont change her mind.


----------



## Ballin

Swap them for Smarties :lol:


----------



## SirStrokeUrEgo

mention "excess skin" she'll run for the hills..


----------

